# CA18 Turbo Transfer into...?



## Chris180SR (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey all, i recently put an SR20 Turbo into my 180SX leaving me with a CA18 turbo sitting in my garage. I was thinking of putting it into a datsun/bluebird to have a bit of fun in. Wat model would you recomend to be the easiest to chuck the engine in to (i want to make as little modifications to the engine bay as possible?) 
Thanks...


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

i had fitted a CA18ET into one of my old 810's 

















was a really easy install, only had to make 2 engine mounts (used existing gearbox mount), even managed to use the CA down pipe onto standard 810 exhaust


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Could probably go into an old S10,S11 or S12 200SX, PL510, HL510, 210 ( RWD) or 1200. Maybe a 521 pickup, 410, Datsun 1600/2000 roadster or even a Hardbody. Just be sure the sump is in the right place as Datsun/Nissan has used both front and rear sump pans.


----------

